# Shedding clumps



## arlo

Arlo is now 8 months and has started to shed lots of small clumps of hair, yet when I brush him nothing comes out? I was told by the groomer the brush I had was correct, very fine wire type, and it showed a brush like this in the cockapoo handbook, but surely it can't be right? My husband was worried there might be something wrong with him but his coat seems as shiney and thick as always. We really have got polka dot carpets, it has only come on in last two weeks, I am assuming these knots are what make matts, which I have read on here kick in more aboout 9 months, so is this normal? I only brush him through, takes maybe five minutes should I spend longer?


----------



## dio.ren

Maybe he is shedding his puppy coat?? Not sure really at what age that happens. I use a slicker brush on Molly and then a comb. She doesn't shed much but the comb does take out some hair more than the slicker.


----------



## arlo

dio.ren said:


> Maybe he is shedding his puppy coat?? Not sure really at what age that happens. I use a slicker brush on Molly and then a comb. She doesn't shed much but the comb does take out some hair more than the slicker.


Thank you. I did buy a comb when I got him, but didn't use it for long because it didn't seem to do anything but maybe now his coat is thicker it might. Just looked at brushes online and the brush I am using is a slicker type. I am hoping to go a while yet before getting him clipped.


----------



## dio.ren

When we had Molly groomed for the first time the lady told us to use a soft slicker brush and this comb (going to attach pic). When she was a younger puppy she was easier to comb no matts. Now she has short fur so it's pretty easy to care for I use the slicker first then the comb For some reason when I slicker her there is hardly any hair on the brush but the comb removes more. When she was younger I didn't use the comb.


----------



## dmgalley

I always comb first and then finish with the slicker. You are lucky those little mats fall out. Jake's stay in and cause lots of combing and matting

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53

Max did this. Small little commas of matted hair that dropped off randomly all over the house. It went on for about six weeks, then he started to get real matts. He now has a short haircut, like Kiki, no matts and no little clumps either. So don't worry, your dog is perfectly fine.


----------



## arlo

Cat 53 said:


> Max did this. Small little commas of matted hair that dropped off randomly all over the house. It went on for about six weeks, then he started to get real matts. He now has a short haircut, like Kiki, no matts and no little clumps either. So don't worry, your dog is perfectly fine.


Good to know he is not the only one, they are exactly as you describe. So not long until the matts! As I read on here they are the downside of a low shedding coat, I just so love the shaggy coat, but we shall see, it may be short back and sides if it gets to bad


----------



## wishbone

We have this slicker brush that works well for almost all types of dogs, especially for our border collie George and for some of our foster dogs before. We got it from here http://www.petstreetmall.com/Dog-Slicker-Brushes/537.html
Its good at collecting fallen hair and noticeably helps on removing dander..


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

dio.ren said:


> When we had Molly groomed for the first time the lady told us to use a soft slicker brush and this comb (going to attach pic). When she was a younger puppy she was easier to comb no matts. Now she has short fur so it's pretty easy to care for I use the slicker first then the comb For some reason when I slicker her there is hardly any hair on the brush but the comb removes more. When she was younger I didn't use the comb.


Love mine.


----------



## DB1

Once the coat thickens up at about this age you really need to use a comb as well as the slicker as the slicker will only really brush the top of the coat and not reach down to the base /roots which is where the adult matting starts. We didn't get the clumps falling out but did get a little bit of shedding, but it is usually around this age that the adult coat comes in and a shedding breed would drop a lot of hair at this stage, I doubt his adult coat will shed though.


----------



## arlo

DB1 said:


> Once the coat thickens up at about this age you really need to use a comb as well as the slicker as the slicker will only really brush the top of the coat and not reach down to the base /roots which is where the adult matting starts. We didn't get the clumps falling out but did get a little bit of shedding, but it is usually around this age that the adult coat comes in and a shedding breed would drop a lot of hair at this stage, I doubt his adult coat will shed though.


Thank you. I have started combing him now and he does not like it but it is getting some clumps out, but I must get a comb like dio-ren has, as mine has same teeth all the way along, I guess some research on grooming will have to start now, I lived in ignorance for a while, hoping mine wouldn't matt - I'm dreading it


----------



## miss fidget

Yes, this grooming thing can be a pain! I never expected it to be such a problem but my wish to keep her looking like a shaggy dog doesn't help. I love the wavy coat our Jess has and the way it frames her expressionate eyes. BUT there is a price to pay isn't there? 

When she was a pup it didn't seem so bad until she was just over a year old when the matts arrived! This seemed to go on for months - and the clumps of black 'fluff' all over the carpet. Since she was about 22 months this has eased - I would imagine this was her puppy coat being well and truly shed. 

I'm going to have to relent and have more of her coat taken off when I take her to the groomer - for her sake really. It's so awful for her when trying to declump the matts. I was given a good comb from the groomer - it has a wooden handle and wide metal teeth.


----------



## NikkiB

Same here! I love Samson long but it's such a shame on him having to groom him every single day. I just can't keep on top of the matts at the moment. He's getting very fed up and so he's going to groomers on Monday for it all to come off! I'm dreading it but I know i'll get used to it and it will be better for both of us.


----------



## miss fidget

Our Jess is identical to Samson Nikki - except he looks as if he has more white on his chest. His type of coat looks like hers too. Has got any white/grey hair coming through his black?


----------



## arlo

miss fidget said:


> Our Jess is identical to Samson Nikki - except he looks as if he has more white on his chest. His type of coat looks like hers too. Has got any white/grey hair coming through his black?


Arlo first got a patch of scattered white hairs at the base of his tail, they have now spread all over, from a distance he still looks completely black, but close up there are quite alot. I don't think he has the silvering gene but would be quite happy if he did.

I just so love him with longer furr, but I am guessing once the matts kick in properly, I may have to relent.


----------



## miss fidget

Yes, that's how Jess started. The breeder said that all black Cockapoos go like that - I don't know how true this is but I don't mind. 

My dog groomer said that mixed breed dogs coats are often an unknown quantity. They are such adorable dogs though. I am waiting for Jess to come into season and I have found her a very good male so will keep one of the puppies .......and then double trouble lol!


----------



## arlo

miss fidget said:


> Yes, that's how Jess started. The breeder said that all black Cockapoos go like that - I don't know how true this is but I don't mind.
> 
> My dog groomer said that mixed breed dogs coats are often an unknown quantity. They are such adorable dogs though. I am waiting for Jess to come into season and I have found her a very good male so will keep one of the puppies .......and then double trouble lol!


How exciting, look forward to hearing the news when you are expecting


----------



## Bellabo

My Bella is doing the same we have poka dot carpet  
I'm so as to know she doesn't have some sort of skin disorder 
I will buy the comb we have a brush we use everyday and a matting comb that cuts out Matt's


----------



## arlo

Bellabo said:


> My Bella is doing the same we have poka dot carpet
> I'm so as to know she doesn't have some sort of skin disorder
> I will buy the comb we have a brush we use everyday and a matting comb that cuts out Matt's


Since I have started combing Arlo, we hardly have any clumps! Not that I seem to comb out many, so I give him a throrough comb then just a quick brush through seems to do the trick, I know the matts are coming soon though!


----------



## Annabellam

The link will not open but i just saw a link on grooming. Some very useful grooming products that are worth checking out.


----------

